# Rolleicord lll



## Mike_E (Jul 22, 2013)

Never put anything on e-bay that will end on a monday night at 7.

I just won a Rolleicord lll with the f3.5/75mm Schneider Xenar, flash attachment and various for $28 and change.





Why yes, yes I am smiling.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow-what a sweet price!!!!!! Man, that's cheap!


----------



## limr (Jul 22, 2013)

I clearly need to haunt ebay more often.


----------

